# مـن هي المـرأة التي تجـذب الرجـل؟



## Coptic MarMar (5 سبتمبر 2008)

مـن هي المـرأة التي تجـذب الرجـل؟

ونحن في بداية القرن الحادي والعشرين ماذا يريد الرجل من المرأة؟ هل يريدها فاتنة وشقراء في جمال بريتني سبيرز؟ أو سمراء جذابة
مثل جينفر لوبيز؟ وهل الجمال هو الصفة الأساسية التي تجذب الرجل نحو المرأة في عصر السرعة وجنون الاسعار وتعدد المسئوليات؟ تجيب علي هذه التساؤلات أستاذة علم الاجتماع البريطانية ( ليندا جونسون) فتقول: بعيد ا عن الفاتنات المعروضات علي صفحات المجلات وشاشات الفضائيات فالشكل لم يعد الهدف الأساسي الذي يبحث عنه الرجل في المرأة فالرجال لم يعودوا سطحيين في تقييمهم للطرف الآخر ولا يريدون من المرأة ان تكون تحفة يتطلعون إليها عندما يعودون إلي المنزل بل يتطلعون إلي شريكة ذكية تساعدهم وتشد من أزرهم في معركة الحياة اليومية وتتمتع بخفة الظل والتلقائية التي تخفف عنهم أعباء الحياة وأضافت ان الحياة بين المرأة والرجل لم تعد في غرفة النوم فقط بل في غرفة الأولاد وفي المطبخ وفي الصالون أيضا كما يبحث الرجل في هذا العصر عن المرأة الند التي تناقشه ويختلف معها في الآراء وصاحبة الأفكار القوية التي يعتمد عليها في مسئولية اسرته كما أكد بحث بريطاني شمل 500سيدة حول المرأة التي تجذب الرجل في هذا العصر أن الصفات التي يريدها الرجل في المرأة الآن هي: 

ـ القوة في التعبير والمواجهة
ـ مبتسمة لا تحب النكد ودمها خفيف
ـ عفوية وتلقائية وفي نفس الوقت عقلانية وذكية
ـ لا تستخدم الماكياج بكثرة
ـ ناصحة ترفع أمام الرجل شعار أعرف ما تريد أي تفهمها وهي طايرة
ـ لا تعرف الكذب شجاعة صريحة 
ـ تعرف كيف تبدو في مظهر لائق بدون الرجل 
والنصيحة التي تقدمها ليندا جونسون للمرأة ان تكون غامضة في بداية علاقتها بالرجل لينجذب نحوها وبعد الزواج اجعلي حياتك مليئة بالمفاجآت والتجديد 

منقول​


----------



## veronika (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسي اوي يا مرموره بجد موضوع حلو اوي
تسلم اديكي يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Ferrari (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً خالص على موضوعك المميز

الرب يبارك حياتِك وخدمتِك

​


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> مـن هي المـرأة التي تجـذب الرجـل؟
> 
> ونحن في بداية القرن الحادي والعشرين ماذا يريد الرجل من المرأة؟ هل يريدها فاتنة وشقراء في جمال بريتني سبيرز؟ أو سمراء جذابة
> مثل جينفر لوبيز؟ وهل الجمال هو الصفة الأساسية التي تجذب الرجل نحو المرأة في عصر السرعة وجنون الاسعار وتعدد المسئوليات؟ تجيب علي هذه التساؤلات أستاذة علم الاجتماع البريطانية ( ليندا جونسون) فتقول: بعيد ا عن الفاتنات المعروضات علي صفحات المجلات وشاشات الفضائيات فالشكل لم يعد الهدف الأساسي الذي يبحث عنه الرجل في المرأة فالرجال لم يعودوا سطحيين في تقييمهم للطرف الآخر ولا يريدون من المرأة ان تكون تحفة يتطلعون إليها عندما يعودون إلي المنزل بل يتطلعون إلي شريكة ذكية تساعدهم وتشد من أزرهم في معركة الحياة اليومية وتتمتع بخفة الظل والتلقائية التي تخفف عنهم أعباء الحياة وأضافت ان الحياة بين المرأة والرجل لم تعد في غرفة النوم فقط بل في غرفة الأولاد وفي المطبخ وفي الصالون أيضا كما يبحث الرجل في هذا العصر عن المرأة الند التي تناقشه ويختلف معها في الآراء وصاحبة الأفكار القوية التي يعتمد عليها في مسئولية اسرته كما أكد بحث بريطاني شمل 500سيدة حول المرأة التي تجذب الرجل في هذا العصر أن الصفات التي يريدها الرجل في المرأة الآن هي:
> ...



*مشكورة  marmar_maroo
موضوع مهم
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل 

خصوصا النكد ,,,,,,,,,,   فالنكد حبيب المرأه

يقال :: أن زوج قال لزوجته أن نجعل النكد كل يوم اربعاء فقط

جاءت الزوجه أمس الثلاثاء تتراقص 

وتقول بفرحه :: بكره النكد ’’ بكره النكد[/size]​*


----------



## loay alkldine (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا على الموضوع الحلو اخت مرمر الرجل بهذا الزمن يحب المرأه الناظجه المثقفه من كل النواحي بلاضافه الى اسلوب تعاملها الرقيق .لماذا دائما تحاول المرأة ان تنكد على الرجل ؟هل هو من طبعها........    شكرا اخ النهيسي على النكته الحلوه وسلام الرب معكم.*


----------



## مورا مارون (23 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااااائع يا مرمر 
مرسىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## candy shop (29 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل يا مرمر ومتميز

ميرسى يا قمر

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 أكتوبر 2008)

veronika قال:


> *ميرسي اوي يا مرموره بجد موضوع حلو اوي
> تسلم اديكي يا قمر
> ربنا يباركك​*



ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر ونورتى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ferrari قال:


> شكراً خالص على موضوعك المميز
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتِك وخدمتِك
> 
> ​



شكرا لمرورك يافندم ونورت ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *مشكورة  marmar_maroo
> موضوع مهم
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح
> *​



شكرا لمرورك ياكليم ونورت​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 أكتوبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> 
> خصوصا النكد ,,,,,,,,,,   فالنكد حبيب المرأه
> 
> ...




ههههههههههه 

شكرا ليك يا نهيسى ونورت ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 أكتوبر 2008)

loay alkldine قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع الحلو اخت مرمر الرجل بهذا الزمن يحب المرأه الناظجه المثقفه من كل النواحي بلاضافه الى اسلوب تعاملها الرقيق .لماذا دائما تحاول المرأة ان تنكد على الرجل ؟هل هو من طبعها........    شكرا اخ النهيسي على النكته الحلوه وسلام الرب معكم.*



شكرا لتعليقك يا لؤى ونورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


>



شكرا ليكى ياقمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع يا مرمر
> مرسىىىى جدا
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



شكرا يا كوكو لمرورك ونورت يافندم​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 أكتوبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل يا مرمر ومتميز
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​



ميرسى يا كاندى ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## لوقا عادل (6 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


>


----------



## mina_star300 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ومحبة ربنا يسوع المسيح معكم وشكرا علي هذا الموضوع الهام وتعليقي البسيط الراجل اللي من بيت مسيحي ومتعلم كويس مبيجريش وراء الموضه وانه لازم يتجوز واحده جميل علشان  تبقي حلوه في عين الناس لا لازم تبقي مثقفه وقريبه من الكنيسه ومن ربنا ...........وكفايه دوشتكم معايا  +++++سلام المسيح معاكم


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2008)

mina_star300 قال:


> سلام ومحبة ربنا يسوع المسيح معكم وشكرا علي هذا الموضوع الهام وتعليقي البسيط الراجل اللي من بيت مسيحي ومتعلم كويس مبيجريش وراء الموضه وانه لازم يتجوز واحده جميل علشان  تبقي حلوه في عين الناس لا لازم تبقي مثقفه وقريبه من الكنيسه ومن ربنا ...........وكفايه دوشتكم معايا  +++++سلام المسيح معاكم


----------

